# What about the gallery?



## wutang (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the SMF gallery gone forever? All of my old threads/qview were posted using the smf gallery. Now the gallery is gone and my old threads just have the little red "x" where any pics used to be?


----------



## mikey (Mar 5, 2009)

*I'm sure that in due time everything will be restored just like it was.  You might want to pm Brian with any specific concerns that you might have. *


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe this will explain it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=74108


----------



## wutang (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Piney.


----------

